# To polish or not !!!!



## Stevieb77 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi there
I have been looking at this section and going to spend a bit of time cleaning my TT. The question is do I need to polish the car after claying ? I bought the car private from a retired couple so I'm thinking it's not been done for a while. (2002) The paint isn't bad really so is a polishing necessary ? I was going to finish off with a couple of waxes and keep on top of it, cleaning with ONR. What do you reckon ? :?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Bin the clay I reckon. If the paint's not bad you could make more work for yourself. Give it a clean/polish to correct any minor defects, seal if you feel like it, then wax.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

oh come on, buffing and waxing before you've finished claying it like closing up before the cancer is out...


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

:roll:


----------



## Stevieb77 (Nov 8, 2010)

BLinky said:


> oh come on, buffing and waxing before you've finished claying it like closing up before the cancer is out...


... :? .???ok then ....!


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

ok then, of cos... the whole idea is to clean the crap off the car and then use wax to seal in the perfect finish, waxing without claying is keeping the crap on the paint.


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Get the car clayed, decide on which polish you want to use, the popular being AG SRP then a couple of layers of wax on top, that will keep you busy for a good few hours.

If you want to waste a few hours 1st have a look on detailingworld.com

8)


----------



## Stevieb77 (Nov 8, 2010)

jontymo said:


> Get the car clayed, decide on which polish you want to use, the popular being AG SRP then a couple of layers of wax on top, that will keep you busy for a good few hours.
> 
> If you want to waste a few hours 1st have a look on detailingworld.com
> 
> 8)


That's the answer I was after,,, [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

jontymo said:


> Get the car clayed, decide on which polish you want to use, the popular being AG SRP then a couple of layers of wax on top, that will keep you busy for a good few hours.
> 
> If you want to waste a few hours 1st have a look on detailingworld.com
> 
> 8)


Doing so always makes me want to spend hundreds of pounds/euros on Waxes, cleaners and do on.


----------

